# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an ın emrettiği zekat, mezheplerin öğrettiği zekat.

## halukgta

Bir sitede zekât ile ilgili bir yazı okumuştum. Doğrusu bu yazıyı Kuran ile karşılaştırdığımda, bizlerin hadis adı altında her şeye hemen inanmayıp, söylenenlere dikkatle yaklaşıp, Kuran ile karşılaştırmamız ve onun süzgecinden geçirmemiz gerektiğini, çok daha iyi anladım. Zekât konusu ile ilgili yazımı yazarken, istedim ki birlikte bu konuyu, Kuran ayetleri ile onun ışığı altında düşünelim. Allah Kuran da bakın ne diyor, bizlere gönderdiği rehber için.

Kamer 17: Andolsun biz, KURAN'I ÖĞÜT ALMAK İÇİN KOLAYLAŞTIRDIK. Öğüt alan yok mudur?

Kamer 22: Yemin olsun ki biz, KURAN'I ÖĞÜT VE İBRET İÇİN KOLAYLAŞTIRDIK. Fakat düşünen mi var?

Kuran da ki bu iki ayeti okuduğumuzda, Rabbimiz in bizlere gönderdiği, İslam dinini/Kur'an ı bizler için kolaylaştırdığını, açık bir şekilde belirtiyor. Bu yazımı yazmaya neden olan bir sitede, zekât konusunda yazılmış yazıda dikkatimi çeken sözleri, önce sizlerle paylaşmak istiyorum.

"Zekâtı verilen malın üreyeceği, bereketleneceği ve temizleneceği Kuran-ı Kerimde beyan olunmuştur."

Gerçekten ne güzel sözler. Doğrudur zekâtı verilen malın, ya da paranın üreyeceği, bereketleneceği, esas önemlisi hayrının görüleceğidir. Gelelim yazılan yazının diğer bölümlerinde, anlatmak istediği bilgilerden, önce alıntı yapalım, bakalım yukarıdaki örneği Kur'an dan verenler, devamında Kur'an dan mı istifade ediyorlar.

"Fıkıh lisanında ise; Bir malın, dini usullere göre tayin edilen miktarını, Müslüman zenginin SENEDEN SENEYE, zekât alabilecek sekiz sınıftan birine temlik etmesi; yani hiçbir menfaat ve istifade alâkası olmamak üzere vermesi demektir."

Yine yazıda, zekâtın miktarı konusunda bir bilgi verilmiş. Bakın zekâtı, nasıl vereceğimiz anlatılıyor.

"Tüccarlar, satmak için bulundurdukları malı senede bir defa sayıp, değerini hesap ederler. Borçlarını düşer, alacaklarını ilave ederler ve KALAN MİKTARIN KIRKTA BİRİNİ ZEKÂT OLARAK VERİRLER. (% 2.5), Öşür arazisinde yetişen mahsul senenin çoğunda yağmur ve nehir suyu ile sulanıyorsa ONDA BİRİNİ (%10), eğer kova, dolap ve hayvan gibi vasıtalarla sulanıyorsa YİRMİDE BİRİNİ (%5) öşür (zekât) olarak vermek icap eder.

Zekât, malla alakalı bir ibadettir. SENEDE BİR DEFA, Kuran-ı Kerimde bildirilen yerlere verilir. "

Değerli kardeşlerim bu yazdıklarım, bir sitede zekât ile ilgili yazının özetidir. Aslında yıllardır bizlere zekât konusunda anlatılanların da, bir özeti demek doğru olacaktır. Elbette bu bilgilerin hiç birisi Allah ın emri değil, nefislerimizde uydurduğumuz bir inancın eseridir.

Gelelim Allah ın in Kitabı KURAN a, o ne diyor acaba zekat konusunda. Yazımın başında Allah ın, İslam ı ve Kuran ı öğüt alabilmemiz için, kolaylaştırdığını söylediği ayetlerini hatırlattım sizlere. Okuduğumuz yazıda Fıkıh lisanında zekâtın, ZENGİNİN SENEDEN SENEYE VERİLECEK bir farz görev olduğu yazılıyor. Bu bilgi asla ve asla Kuran da yoktur. YANİ ZEKÂT YILDA BİR KEZ VERİLEN BİR FARZ GÖREV DEĞİL, HER ZAMAN GEREKTİĞİ HER VAKİTTE, YOKSULA VERİLEN BİR FARZ GÖREVDİR, İBADETTİR. İşte beşerin yarattığı fıkıh inancı, böyle yanlışlarla dolu. Bunu asla hiç kimse, bu şekilde sınırlayamaz.

Yılda bir fakiri hatırlamak, Kuran öğretisine ve de Allah ın Kuran da bizlere anlattığı hiç bir ayetine uymadığı gibi, Allah ın adaletine de asla sığmaz. Peygamberimizde Kuran dışından, Kuran adaletine uymayan bir hüküm vermeyeceğine göre, bu düşünce ve bilgiler, peygamberimize de atılan açık bir iftiradır.

Yazılanlara bakılırsa, yılda bir alacak ve borçları hesap ettikten sonra deniyorsa, bu ancak o günkü devlete verilen vergiden başka bir şey olamaz. Zekât ise kazancından yani bizzat kar ettiğinden fakirlere, yoksullara maddi durumu olmayanlara gönülden vereceğin para ya da maldır ya da her konuda yardımdır diyebiliriz. BURADA KAR ZARAR HESABI, KESİNLİKLE YAPILMAZ. Çünkü bir verip bin almak, bu dünya hesabına da uymaz. Allah ın çok önem verdiği ve birçok kez zikrettiği, zekât konusunda da Kur'an, gereken açıklamaları yapmıştır. Şimdi onlara bakalım.

Tevbe 60: Sadakalar/zekâtlar Allah'tan bir farz olarak ancak, yoksullara, düşkünlere, zekât memurlarına, gönülleri ısındırılmış olanlara, kölelere, borçlulara, Allah yolunda çalışıp cihad edenlere, yolda kalana/toplumun bitirilemeyen işlerine aittir. Allah hakkıyla bilen, işini yerli yerince yapandır. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)


Kuran da geçen zekât, sadaka ve hayır yapma konusu, farklı anlamlarda değildir. Hepside olmayana, ihtiyacı olana vermek anlamındadır. Çünkü infak yani vermenin, tarifi tektir ayrı ayrı açıklaması yoktur. Ayet sadakanın yani zekâtın, kimlere verileceği konusunda çok net açıklama yapıyor ve farz bir emir olduğunu söylüyor. Gelelim zekâtın ne kadar verileceği konusuna. Allah, biz her şeyden nice örnekleri, değişik ifadelerle verdik ki anlayasınız diyorsa hayrımızı, zekâtımızı, sadakamızı da nasıl vereceğimizi, mutlaka bizlere Kuran da açıklamıştır. Açıklanmayan bir bilgiyi, asla dinin asli unsuru yapamayız, lütfen bu mantığı asla unutmayalım.

Bakara 215: Sana Allah yolunda ne harcayacaklarını soruyorlar. De ki: HAYIR OLARAK NE HARCARSANIZ O, ana-baba, akraba, yetimler, fakirler ve yolda kalmışlar içindir. Hayır olarak ne yaparsanız, gerçekten Allah onu hakkıyla bilir. (Diyanet meali)
Bakın nekadar açık ve basit bir şekilde, hayır olarak gönlünüzden ne koparsa, okadar diyerek özellikle bizlere bırakıyor. Peki neden bizlere bırakıyor? Allah bizleri imtihan ediyor da ondan. Ayrıca ayette, hayırlarımızı kimlere vereceğimiz konusunda, daha da detaya giriyor. Dikkat ederseniz herhangi bir sınırlama asla yok. Çünkü imtihanımızın en önemli kısmı, özgür irademizle vereceklerimizdir. Bakın şimdide gelirimizden nasıl vereceğimiz konusunda, çok net bir açıklama daha yapıyor Bakara 219. ayette. İki farklı mealden yazalım.


"Yine sana Allah yolunda ne harcayacaklarını soruyorlar. De ki: İHTİYAÇTAN ARTA KALANI. Allah, size ayetleri böyle açıklıyor ki düşünesiniz."

"[Allah yolunda] neyi harcayacaklarını sana sorarlar. De ki: O'NUN İÇİN AYIRABİLECEĞİNİZ HER ŞEYİ. Böylece Allah mesajlarını size açıklıyor ki tefekkür edebilesiniz."

Gördünüz mü dostlar, ne diyor Rabbimiz, kazancınızın size ve bakmakla yükümlü olduklarınıza yeterli olanından artanını verin. Sizi zorlamayacak şekilde infak edin. Hayır için gönülden ne kadar ayırabilirseniz diye açıkça bildiriyor. HANİ YILDA BİR GELİR GİDER HESABI NEREDE? Kim çıkardı yılda bir fakire zekât vereceğimizi? BİRİLERİ GÜZELİM İSLAM DİNİNİ, FIKIK SİLAHIYLA, NE HALA GETİRMİŞ ÇOK YAZIK.

İşte Rabbimiz in adaleti, ne güzel açıklamış. Ama hala bu ayeti gördükleri halde, eeee ne kadar vereceğiz peki, bak belli değil, deme gafletini göstermekteyiz. Demek ki Allah ne kadar zekât vereceğimizi, ne kadar hayır yapacağımızı bizlere bırakmış, ama bol bol vermemiz içinde, Kuran da birçok tavsiyelerde bulunmuştur. Gönülden ve kendi isteğimizle malımızdan, paramızdan fakirlere ayırmak, sanırım imtihanımızın en zor kısmı olsa gerek.

Gelelim bizlere öğretilen zekâtın adaletine. Okuduğum yazıda tüccar kazandığı net paranın %2,5 (1/40) ını zekât olarak verecek, köylü ekip biçtiği mahsulün eğer yağmur sulamışsa %10 unu (1/10) eğer kendi sulamışsa %5 ini (1/20) zekât olarak verecek diyordu. Basit hesapla zengin tüccar, köylüden dört kat eksik, yani köylü kardeşim tüccardan dört kat fazla zekât verecek öylemi? Doğrudur bu Allah ın adaleti değil, beşerin adaleti çok normal.

Günümüzde devlet bile bu adaleti uygulamıyor, hiç şaşırmamak gerek. İşin en kötüsü de, her kez bir yılın sonunda yaptığı bilânçoya göre, yılda bir fakirlere zekâtını vereceğini söylemeleri. Doğrusu 364 gün fakiri düşünme 1 gün hatırla. Bu şekilde Rabbimiz in huzuruna gidersek, ne olur dersiniz dostlar bizlerin hali? Bu bilgiler Kuran adaletine sığmadığı gibi, akla-mantığa da sığmaz. Bu bilgiler Kuran dışı bilgilerdir, batıl ve hurafedir. Peygamberimizin de onay vermesi mümkün değildir. Yine birkaç ayeti hatırlatmakta yarar var.

İsra 36: Hakkında bilgin olmayan şeyin ardına düşme! Çünkü kulak, göz ve gönlün hepsi bundan sorumlu tutulacaktır.

Ankebut 51: Karşılarında okunup duran bir kitabı sana indirmiş olmamız onlara yetmiyor mu? Bunda, inanan bir toplum için elbette ki bir rahmet ve bir öğüt vardır.

Zühruf 44: Doğrusu Kur'an, sana ve kavmine bir öğüttür. İLERİDE ONDAN SORUMLU TUTULACAKSINIZ.

Yaradan, hakkında emin olmadığın bilginin ardına düşme, diye bizlere öğüt veriyor. Devamında da, doğrusu bize kızgınlığını belli edercesine, Karşınızda okunan kitap sizlere yetmiyor mu diyor. En son yazdığım ayette de, son noktayı koyuyor aslında Rabbimiz. BU KİTAPTAN SORUMLUSUNUZ.

Sormak isterim, madem Kuran dan sorumluyuz, Kuran ın neresinde yazıyor yılda bir zekat vereceğimiz? Biliyorum söyleyemiyorsunuz, ama aklınızdan geçenleri tahmin edebiliyorum. Herkes kendisinden sorumludur, kimin nereye ve nasıl iman ettiği, kendisini ilgilendirir, çünkü hesabını kendisi verecektir.

Dikkat ettiniz mi, Zekât konusunda Allah ın adaleti ne diyor, beşerin rivayet ve sanı adaleti ne diyor. Rabbimiz Zekât/sadaka ibadeti konusunda bizlere Kuran da, ne yaparsan onun karşılığını kat kat veririm diyor ve başak örneğini veriyor. Yani bana 1 verirsen, sana yüzlerce misli iade ederim diyor.

Bakara 261: MALLARINI ALLAH YOLUNDA HARCAYANLARIN DURUMU, YEDİ BAŞAK BİTİREN VE HER BAŞAKTA YÜZ TANE BULUNAN BİR TOHUM GİBİDİR. Allah, dilediğine kat kat verir. Allah, lütfu geniş olandır, hakkıyla bilendir. (Diyanet meali)

DEMEK Kİ ZEKÂTI VE VERECEĞİMİZ YARDIMI RABBİMİZ, İNSANLARIN ÖZ İRADESİNE BIRAKIYOR VE BİZLERİ SINIYOR VE TEŞVİK EDİYOR. İnfak etmeyi, yani zekât vermeyi hayır yapmayı, Rabbimiz kendisine bir borç vermek olarak gösteriyor bizlere Kuran da. Bakın sizce bundan güzel bir örnek olabilir mi?

Bakara 245: KİMDİR ALLAHA GÜZEL BİR BORÇ VERECEK o kimse ki, Allah da o borcu kendisine kat kat ödesin. (Rızkı) Allah daraltır ve genişletir. Ancak Ona döndürüleceksiniz. (Diyanet meali)

Demek ki kefenin cebi varmış. Yaşarken malımızı, paramızı Allah rızası için hayırlarda kullanırsak, huzura gittiğimizde bu yolla geri alacağımızı, Rabbimiz bu şekilde müjdeliyor. Tabi anlayana, anlamak isteyene.

Bazı gerçekleri doğru görebilmemiz için, Allah ın ipine sarılmalıyız, batılın ve rivayetlerin değil. Rehberimiz Kuran ise, gözler aydınlıktır doğruyu görür. Eğer rehber beşer ve onun adaleti ise, şaşması da çok normaldir. Hesabın görüleceği o çetin gün şaşmak, üzülmek istemiyorsak, Allah ın rehberine sarılalım.

Kuran ı anlayarak okuyan, üzerinde dikkatle düşünen, tebliği bizzat aracısız Rahman dan alır ve aldatılmadan Rabbin doğru yolunda ilerler. Kur'an ı anlamadan okuyan, Allah ile arasına aracılar veliler sokan, gittiği yolun Allah a ulaşacağından asla emin olamaz. Gelin Rabbin ayetinde öğüt verdiği gibi, EMİN OLMADIĞINIZ BİLGİLERİN ARDINDAN GİTMEYİN, diyen Yaradan a kulak verelim.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

